# Restauration sans Mise à jour



## MrPopomme (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour je cherche un moyen de restaurer mon IPad 2 IOS 7.0.3 en mode DFU car il étais bloquer sur l'écran de démarrage (pomme) et voulant le réstaurer depuis le Itunes de mon Mac (MacBook Pro 13" Maveriks) Mais il est en 7.0.3 et non en 7.0.4 donc je ne peux pas le restaurer sans le mettre à jour. Le problème c'est que je ne peux pas télécharger la mise à jour car mon débit internet est trop faible et ça coupe en plein téléchargement. Donc je cherche un moyen de pouvoir le restaurer sans le mettre a jour sur Mac. Merci de m'aider.


----------



## Lauange (5 Janvier 2014)

Salut, 

une restauration sans mise a jour me parait impossible.


----------

